# Helmet M-1



## GURPS

@Yooper @itsbob


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> @Yooper @itsbob



Excellent link, as always.  I’ll curse you later for hours of lost time, again... 

On the same topic, my ankle biters are really getting into all things military.  Where can I get them a helmet, steel pot or Kevlar? 

I don’t know of any decent Army/Navy surplus stores in this area, otherwise I would peruse there. 

Sadly my FIL didn’t keep his from Vietnam.


----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> I don’t know of any decent Army/Navy surplus stores in this area, otherwise I would peruse there.



to be honest, I haven't seen a REAL Surplus Store in yrs .... 
I'd google it up .... ebay prices look better than IMA or the M-1 Helmet Depot 

damn if they are going for 3 - 500 bucks I might have to sell mine


----------



## itsbob

GURPS said:


> @Yooper @itsbob



Dual use.. God knows how many people used the Helmet Liners by themselves.. LOTS of MPs, and CP Charlie Guards... Basic Trainees.. 

But talk about Multi Use.. Make breakfast, make coffee.. sink.. shave.. bang in tent pegs (not a good thing to do with it, found that out in Basic)..  Sit on it to protect the jewels..


----------



## GURPS

itsbob said:


> Dual use  .. God knows how many people used the Helmet Liners by themselves  .. LOTS of MPs, and CP Charlie Guards... Basic Trainees..




Yep ...... plenty of Liners painted up guard duty and other special needs


----------

